
Even a genius has to sell himself… the remarkable resume of Leonardo da Vinci - techaddict009
https://medium.com/life-learning/even-a-genius-has-to-sell-himself-the-remarkable-resume-of-leonardo-da-vinci-453fb6d53efd#.y004f4gbu
======
twctek43a
Yes but good how is he at whiteboarding? Oh, and does his psychological
profile meet our requirements?

